# Advice for aftermarket jack for fishing buggy



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Got a 3500 dually with camper and looking to upgrade scissor jack.
Any advice pros/cons from you ol salts would be appreciated.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

For me personally,i would use a good bottle jack and solid jack board due to size and weight of set up.Dont trust scissor jacks with alot of weight,especially in sand.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Your dually/camper is heavy but I use the farm jack from Harbor Freight. I also carry old 8 to 12 foot carpet runners to put under the wheels.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Keep several 2x6s about 12 to 18 inches long so that you place them under the jack in soft sand or anything that is not pavement or concrete. Something to chalk the wheels to stop it from rolling and at least a six ton jack. The taller and bigger the better for a 3500.
Throw a couple of 4x4 blocks about 6 plus inches long "just in case" in the back of the truck too. You might need to block the jack up for extra height. Your truck weighs well over 6000 pounds, judging that from the f250 I own. I'd rather have more Jack than I need, than not enough.

Harbor Freight has some descent jacks for the money. Keep your eyes in outdoor magazines, get on their mailing list, or their website and get a 20% coupon and that will really make the price attractive. I might even have one here I can send you.

2na


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

*Yes Sir. Thanks for the advice. Like the 6 ton bottle jack ideal*



DaBig2na said:


> Keep several 2x6s about 12 to 18 inches long so that you place them under the jack in soft sand or anything that is not pavement or concrete. Something to chalk the wheels to stop it from rolling and at least a six ton jack. The taller and bigger the better for a 3500.
> Throw a couple of 4x4 blocks about 6 plus inches long "just in case" in the back of the truck too. You might need to block the jack up for extra height. Your truck weighs well over 6000 pounds, judging that from the f250 I own. I'd rather have more Jack than I need, than not enough.
> 
> Harbor Freight has some descent jacks for the money. Keep your eyes in outdoor magazines, get on their mailing list, or their website and get a 20% coupon and that will really make the price attractive. I might even have one here I can send you.
> ...


 With some wood pieces and a good base.
How much"travel" or raise you get with this particular jack.
The farm jack I'm thinking would be hard to a fix to truck w camper


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm talking 6000 lb Bottle Jack...not farm jack.

I'm not sure why someone would want to use a "farm Jack" otherwise known as a High Lift Jack on a 3500. Where would you even find a Jacking point?

We are talking about changing a tire possibly, Right?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Big2na is right - - - where would you use the farm jack on a 3500?
I, like the others, am very fond of the bottle jacks (plural) minimum of TWO 6-10k capacity.
several pieces of 2X lumber - 2x12 , 2x10, 2x8, 2x6 some 2x6x3', carpet strips, yada yada yada.
I have had 3 of the HF bottle jacks for over 10 years with zero issues. Just store them upright, not on their side (if possible).









how far do you air down on a dually with a camper ?


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes Sir.
The farm jack is a no go, aint nowhere to hook to.
I got wood pieces.
Gonna find 6ton bottle jack, sounds like Harbor Freight is good.
As for air down I go 12psi, or right before the rears touch, got 2'' spacers.
80% time in 2 wheel.
?? Do ya'll use anti seize on the lugnuts??


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I always anti-sieze the stud threads before i put lugnuts on.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Hoss - there could be times when no matter what you have on board will work.
We don't know your off-road history or experience. We don't know your beach history.
A 3500 dually with a camper is one heavy rig !!!!! A CB Radio is a MUST. A grand in CASH would be a good idea too.
The beach can become very unforgiving very quickly. Just go slow, learn your limits and respect them.








and, we are only "assuming" that you are wanting to take your camper rig on some beaches ???


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

BJ - Yes Sir, there are times when you need to improvise, adapt and overcome certain situations. That's what I like bout this computer/ forums to get input from y'all.
Ok, since you asked... Hoss Ross, aka "Florida Sportsman" off-road history includes bow hunting deer, pigs, turkey and frogs thru swamps of Florida- in your back yard. Grew up in Zephyrhills,Fl. Served 10 years honorably USMC Artillery and toting a 17000lb howitzer with a 5ton thru jungles, swamps and deserts in some very dark spots around the world. Also Land Surveying for over 20 years spent couple hours off road in some heavy overloaded work trucks. Currently surveying 6 miles of new base entry road at Camp Lejeune. Its average 10hr days in raw earth. Beach history can start with chasing Snook and Tarpon at Honeymoon island to Nokomis, Marco Island, Tavernier, Fort Liquordale, Manalapan, Jupiter Inlet, Sebastian up to Vilano Beach. Been fishing Carolina Beaches since the early 90's and my heart is in Core Banks now. I do very much respect the beach, wildlife, the weather, and other fishermen.
This is where my new to me '95 dually 454ci xcab w/ camper fish buggy "camper rig" will be defending the banks from The Old Red Drum !
Just like to get into your G2 bucket and gather intell from you old salts that been doing this for awhile. Thanks for any feedback, I learn something new everyday.

BarefootJohnny -
Sir Thank you for your service to our country.

Semper Fi.
Hoss Ross


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I was surprised the first time I took my truck on the sand with a big slide in camper, was thinking the worst and found the truck tracked better in the sand with the camper than with-out. Just remember, if ya think ya shouldn't then DONT.


----------

